# Selbsterstelltes Programm zur Leitungsberechnung



## Andreas- (3 Januar 2010)

Hiho,

habe ein Programm zur Leitungsberechnung mit Hilfe vb.net erstellt.
Gehalten habe ich mich an die Vorlage und Tabellen aus dem Buch "Fachkunde Elektrotechnik"  24. überarbeitete Auflage. 

Könnten bitte freiwillige von euch das Programm nach Fehlern durchchecken?
Ich habe mehrere Rechnungen überprüft uns es hat immer gepasst, aber vielleicht hab ich die ganze Rechnerei auch komplett falsch verstanden... somit wäre es von euch echt nett . Es ist nur der erste Test, ich habe es nicht auf Schönheit ausgelegt...

Kritik und Verbesserungen lese ich natürlich gerne .
Achja wie wählt ihr die Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtung aus? :x Ich weiss, dass es ne echt dumme Frage ist, aber die Erklärung im Buch habe nicht ganz kapiert.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach schon zu spät...


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2010)

is  ne klasse idee, gucks mir morgen ma an...


----------



## Andreas- (3 Januar 2010)

Danke Homer !!!

Erwarte bitte nicht zuviel. Bei dieser "Test" Version gehts mir nur darum, ob das Ergebnis richtig ist. 
Weitere Ideen von mir waren noch das Thema "Selektivität von Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen" und eine Druckfunktion der Einstellungen und Rechnungsergebnisse. Vielleicht fallen ja euch noch weitere sinnvolle Funktionalitäten ein.

Mein Programm wurde zwar 24 Mal runtergeladen, aber leider fehlen eure Kommentare dazu, Leute . 
Wen irgendwas nicht klappt oder jemand ne Erklärung braucht, dann bitte melden. Ich habe zwar versucht das Programm erstmal einfach und übersichtlich zu gestalten, aber auch kaum etwas zu den einzelnen Einstellungen beschrieben.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Paule (3 Januar 2010)

Andreas- schrieb:


> Mein Programm wurde zwar 24 Mal runtergeladen, aber leider fehlen eure Kommentare dazu, Leute .


Hallo Andreas,

doch ist gut Dein Programm, gefällt mir. 

Eine Erklärung für B1 und B2 wäre noch gut. (Wenn schon denn schon )

Und was meinst Du mit "Häufung von Leitungen"? Die Aderzahl?


----------



## Andreas- (3 Januar 2010)

Hi Paule! 
Dankeschön !!!

Ja, die Erklärungen kommen . Und es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich wenigstens noch ein bisschen dran gearbeitet hätte und euch das Programm mit Erklärungen vorgestellt hätte. Ich war ein bisschen voreilig von mir.

Mit der "Häufung von Leitungen und Kabeln" ist die Anzahl der verschiedenen Leitungen und Kabeln, die gemeinsam verlegt sind, gemeint. Also muss die Neue natürlich mit addiert werden . Bezugnehmend dazu ist noch wichtig ob diese gebündelt oder einlagig in der eingestellten Verlegeart verlegt sind. (DIN VDE 0298 Teil 4)

Ich werde in naher Zukunft mal ein Update hochladen ^^. Ich denke, es wäre noch eventuell hilfreich anzuzeigen, welche Formeln und Werte das Programm zum rechnen benutzt. Aber ab morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten, dass heißt wieder weniger Zeit . Und außerdem bin ich noch in vb.net nicht so Fit! Da muss ich auch noch Abhilfe schaffen...


----------



## h.scholli (3 Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass man für eine neue Berechnung erst das Programm neu starten muß?

Nachtrag:Sorry, habe Reset - Button übersehen...

gruß Scholli
.. ach ja, ein frohes Neues


----------



## Homer79 (4 Januar 2010)

so, habs mal probiert...*super*! wie schon erwähnt, die erläuterungen A1/A2...und B1/B2 wären noch schön...


----------



## Licht9885 (4 Januar 2010)

Saubere sache das kann mich da nur mein Vorgängern anschließen und ein druckfunktion währe noch ganz cool


----------



## Homer79 (5 Januar 2010)

> Saubere sache das kann mich da nur mein Vorgängern anschließen und ein druckfunktion währe noch ganz cool



jipp...mit Kabelbezeichnung oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Trashman (5 Januar 2010)

Hab mir das Programm mal auf mein Netbook gezogen.

Wenn ich es starte und entsprechende Werte eingebe, verschwindet der Button "Nennquerschnitt" berechnen (ist bei mir der letzte angezeigte Button) und ich hab allerdings nirgends ne Berechnung.

Wird da ggf. was nicht angezeigt, weil meine Auflösung etc. nicht hergibt?
ggf. wäre da dann eine Scrollfunktion oder der gleichen nen nettes Gimmick.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich im Strom nach oben hin begrenzt bin. 
Ab und an kommt man doch bei Anlagen mal in den Bereich von 1000 A und mehr Lastleitungen unter Erde.
Sowas mit einzubinden wäre au noch ne Option 

Achja, da wäre noch ne Idee die ich hätte.
Aktuell stehen nur die "Standart" Spannungen bei der Berechnung zur Auswahl. Dort die Angabe flexibel machen für Ami-Spannungen oder sowas wäre auch noch ganz interessant. 

Ansonsten sieht das ganz gut aus. Werd noch ein wenig damit "spielen", wen Zeit ist.


----------



## Andreas- (5 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank Leute für eure Beiträge und Tests !

@Trashman
Ja, der "Nennquerschnitt berechnen" Button verschwindet und unterhalb des Buttons ist noch ein Textausgabefeld und rechts daneben ein erscheint ein Button um den Spannungsfall für den Nennquerschnitt zu errechnen. Ich schätze das Netbook ist von der Auflösung her zu klein. Ich werde daher noch eine Scrollfunktion einbauen. Ist eine gute Idee.

Hinzu werde ich das ganze besser auskommentieren/erklären und die Textausgabe erweitern. Damit ihr die Ergüße des Programms besser nachvollziehen könnt . Der Querschnitt ist bisher auf 35mm² begrenzt. Falls die Rechnung diesen übersteigt, erscheint eine entsprechende Meldung in der Textausgabe. 

Ich muss mich in der IDE selber noch weiterentwickeln und plane deswegen frühestens erst am Wochenende ein neues Update hochzuladen. Ob da jedoch schon eine Druckfunktion vorhanden sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen .Ich nehme mir eure Verbesserungen zu Herzen und werde diese umsetzen.


Viele Grüße


----------

